# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry shower convert to storage

## vivfar

I have this silly shower in my laundry. It's silly because we already have 2 bathrooms upstairs. I'd like to convert it to storage and would really appreciate some suggestions on what to do.   
My current thinking is to do the following:  remove the screenCap the taps and plug the waste pipeFill the show tub with concrete to level itCreate a floor and conceal the shower pan with ply wood. Finish with floor coverings of some sort, maybe stick on tiles. Or, just use melamine panel.Use melamine panel to conceal the wall tiles and old taps.  
I'm not sure about using melamine panels to conceal the walls vs striping the tiles and fixing the plaster and painting. The latter seems like more work and risk. 
Also not sure about using concrete to fill the tub and how to make the new floor. Does that sound like it will work? 
This is the type of design I'm thinking.    
Any tips greatly appreciated. 
Thanks

----------


## Marc

I would remove the glass doors and build a cabinet that fits nice inside the shower space. This way if you or the next person changes his mind, you can revert to "silly" shower.  :Smilie:

----------


## John2b

Much simpler and probably a lot cheaper to just order a cupboard to fit from a DIY kitchen manufacturer, then as Marc said, it can easily be removed to revert to a shower.  diy built in cupboards melbourne

----------

